# Sneezing and anxiety



## olivebeingavizsla (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi! I'm reaching out to see anyone else has experienced anything similar to this- my vizsla is 11 months old and last week she started sneezing. Earlier in the week it wasn't too often and I wasn't worried about it, assuming it was allergies. Then Friday it was almost continuously so I called the vet who reassured me it was most likely allergies as she was otherwise acting normally. However, as the day progressed the sneezing in conjunction with what seemed to be new anxiety prompted me to take her in. She started shivering and tucking her tail and refusing to walk as well as acting really erratically on the leash. The vet looked at her and thought everything was okay, she didn't have a fever and had minimal clear nasal discharge and it was a newfound anxiety and possibly something occurred while crated (loud noise like construction or car accident) that I wasn't aware of. The anxiety seemed to gradually improve over the weekend but when I started the washing machine this afternoon she started shaking again and tucking her tail. Has anyone else had any sort of experience like this? I'm just confused about what prompted it and how to help calm her. Thanks!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm concerned that she was sneezing "Almost continuously" and the vet dismissed this over the phone. Regardless of the cause, it's obviously not a normal..nor a comfortable...response for Olive. I think the vet should have seen her and maybe done something to address the sneezing. and assess the cause, treating that too. So, my first thought is that her "Anxiety" is a pain response to the uncontrollable sneezing and whatever might have triggered it. I'd doubt it was something like a car noise, etc. V's are very sensitive, but they're also simultaneously very tolerant..even during those "Anxiety phases" they go thru. This sounds more like a pain response.

If she's stopped sneezing, Id think gentle encouragement and lots of TLC will help her regain her composure. They get very frightened when they hurt, and they show it with those characteristic behaviors you're describing, And being V's, they look for comfort from us, provide that and call me in the morning.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You have to rule out it being caused by pain, before you can chalk it up to anxiety.
I know its not always easy to pinpoint what is causing them pain. Just because your vet didn't find it, doesn't mean its not there. I'm not calling him a bad vet, something's are just not easily diagnosed.


----------

